# General > Biodiversity >  What type of bettle

## gerry4

Does anyone know what type of beetle this is, we are being invaded by them. Is it the Mint Beetle. Thought those were only in the south of england?

----------


## doyle

I would agree with you, a mint leaf beetle. We have them in our garden. My book says widespread and locally common.

----------

